# F.t.u. - I 45 @ Fuqua



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

I SPENT THE LAST TWO WEEKS PICKING THE BRIAN OF ANDY PACKMORE AT FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED ON A NEW FLY REEL. MY DECISION WAS MADE THANKS TO HIM AND I PURCHASED A TIBOR EVERGLADES AND A NEW SAGE Z-AXIS ROD...... I AM A HAPPY CAMPER. NEXT WEEK JOHN HUMBERT - PLANO,TEXAS, /PAT COLLINS & BILLY MEEKS -WYLIE, TEXAS AND I ARE GOING TO BOCA PAILA,MX. WE WILL BE THE FIRST GROUP TO FISH THE LODGE SINCE THE LAST HURRICANE STRUCT THERE. FOR THE NEW FLY PERSON OUT THERE I HAVE TO SAY THAT F.T.U. HAS A GREAT STAFF TO ASSIST YOU. DON'T FORGET THAT THEY HAVE A STORE ON I-10. AT THAT LOCATION ASK FOR MIKE BARBIE...... TIBOR REEL AND SAGE - A DYMAMIC COMBINATION. THANKS AGAIN TO ANDY.....


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

You're REALLY gonna like that reel once you hook a fish that's capable of taking tons of drag. When I was reel shopping 9 years ago, it took me awhile to decide between Tibor and Abel. The Abel won out because it was better balanced to my rod, but the Tibor was a CLOSE second.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Thats a Classy combo you won't get tired of. Practice your casting. Even if your an excellent caster, practice will help you get tuned in from the first day.

I stand on a milk crate and cast to random targets 10-60' out I try to do this with only two false casts max. Lefty Krehs idea of using a mouse trap as a target makes it interesting.

Have a great trip.

I couldn't make up my mind on 8wt reels so have both Tibors and Abels, both are great, but I like the sound of the Tibor better.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

congrats on a great purchase. I have an everglades reel myself and I couldn't be happier with it. 

Post the pics of the trip! Let me know how it goes, because I am planning a trip next year to either Belize or Mexico or Turks & Caicos. Haven't decided on the location yet.

Nevermind, just noticed the date of you post. if you have any recomendations on where to target bonefish and permit, let me know.


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Boca*

I was scheduled to go there the week after the hurricaine. Trip has been put off till the first of the year. The fishing should be great on your trip!!!
Give us a report on the fishing!!!!


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Boca Paila*

Just got back from Boca on Sunday. We had a good trip with many permit/tarpon/bonefish & snook caught. The guides were as professional as I have ever met and really worked for you to catch fish. In our goup (8 people),
we had 3 slams and one super slam, with many single permit caught to about 28#s. Largest snook was 31 1/2 ". Still ****** that it cost $5 for a beer at the Cancun airport. I remember when it was .85cents.......LOL!!!!


----------

